
I wired my whole house for Ethernet, hid the patch panel behind a bookshelf door - gus_massa
https://imgur.com/gallery/TymB7KE
======
gus_massa
Note: Not _my_ house.

Original title: "I wired my whole house for Ethernet and installed a wired
security system, ran everything to a closet and hid it behind a custom
bookshelf hidden door."

I had to cut it to get the 80 characters.

